# Horn not working



## GFT 12:17 (Jul 26, 2014)

The horn has worked in the past, but I can't seem to figure out how to correct the problem. If I touch the plunger and center post together with a screw driver there is an arch and a clicking noise. What does that mean? Something not grounded? I also aligned my steering wheel assembly in this other picture (A to A and B to B) and I get the same arch and clicking noise. Do I need to look at the wires on my horn and/or horn relay? Any suggestions would be great. Thanks.
Tim


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would say it's either the horns or the horn relay. Test with a test light at the horns and see if they are getting power when you short that out in the steering wheel.


----------



## pontipreeth (Jun 3, 2016)

Agree with above - sounds to me like the horn relay needs some attention


----------



## LouCabra (Jul 20, 2015)

Had similar problem with my 68. Turned out to be horn relay. Developed the attached horn relay info to help out. Hope it helps you.


----------



## GFT 12:17 (Jul 26, 2014)

I wanted to circle back and let everyone know what it took to get my horn working. Through a long process of trial and error, I realized my horns were not grounded properly. This was after sanding down the horn mounting brackets as well as an area on the pillar the horns mounted to. As my car has been restored, the paint or powder coating on a lot of my frame parts created a seal or insulation that prevented the horns from grounding properly. Only until I ran a ground wire from the bolt that mounted the horns to the pillar directly back to the negative battery post, did my horns work. I hope this helps someone in the future.


----------

